#  Chat Ecke >   Gästebuch? AHHH Gästebuch! >

## StarBuG

Und da isser wieder.... 
der Bastelteufel in mir hat wieder zugeschlagen  :Grin:  
Wenn ihr mal ganz unauffällig in ein Benutzerprofil (ja auch eures geht  :Zunge raus: ) schaut, dann werdet ihr ganz unten entdecken, dass sich dort plötzlich ein Gästebuch befindet. 
HUCH wie kommt das denn dahin?
Muss ich das benutzen?
Und überhaupt, wie geht das :Huh?:  
Also 
Ihr könnt in eurem Kontrollzentrum unter Einstellungen das Gästebuch für euer Profil ausschalten, falls ihr diese neue Funktion nicht mögen solltet  :Zwinker: 
Dort könnt ihr auch einstellen, ob ihr eine private Nachricht bekommen möchtet, wenn ihr einen neuen Eintrag bekommen habt. 
Ihr habt volle Kontrolle über euer eigenes Gästebuch und könnt jeden dort getätigten Eintrag löschen, falls ihr dies für nötig haltet. 
Die Benutzung ist denkbar einfach.
Auf "Neuer Eintrag" klicken, und Eintrag schreiben. FERTIG
Ihr könnt auch in euer eigenes Gästebuch schreiben, falls ihr auf einen Eintrag antworten wollt. 
Standardmäßig ist das Gästebuch und die Benachrichtigung bei jedem *AN* 
Ich hoffe, euch gefällt die neue Funktion  :Zunge raus:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## lucy230279

hey sternenkäferchen, 
ganz super dolle idee, das gästebuch. hoffe auf ganz viele tolle einträge. 
dein forum ist super klasse!!!! :bravo_2_cut:   :congratulations_2b_cut:   :kiss2_133_cut: is nur lieb gemeint

----------


## Teetante

**Lach* Sternenkäferchen! *pruuuuuust* *kicher*  
Ich lache eher über das "KäferCHEN", hihi.... 
Ansonsten ist die Idee klasse, mal schauen, ob man nun auch Einträge bekommt in seinem persönlichen Gästebuch!? 
Liebe Grüße,  
Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hey teetantchen, 
was gibt denn da zu lachen? werd mal nicht frech :Grin:  ich find das irgendwie süß und nur so ist es auch gemeint!!! :Grin:  
hab dir eintrag ins gästebuch geschrieben... 
@starbug, 
sorry wollte deinen namen nicht in den schmutz ziehen, knuddel dich mal ganz dolle, hoffe du bist mir net böse?

----------


## StarBuG

Absolut kein Thema  :Zwinker:

----------


## Birgitt

Jch glaube Michael kann eine ganze Menge ab, da war mein erster Beitrag viel heftiger. Nochmals Entschuldigung für die Entgleisung. 
LG
Birgitt

----------


## StarBuG

Auch kein Thema  :Zwinker:

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Starbug 
wie wäre es wenn man einen Link unten bei PN, Profil.... hinsetzt damit man gleich Zugriff auf das Gästebuch hat  :Huh?:  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## StarBuG

Wo meinst du genau?
Im Aufklappmenü hier in Beiträgen, wenn du auf einen Benutzernamen klickst? 
Oder wo meinst du?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja entweder im Aufklappmenü oder unten unten bei Beitrag melden/ Bewerten  :Huh?:  ist gerade online/ offline....

----------


## StarBuG

Wo soll der link dann hin gehen?
Direkt auf den Editor um einen Eintrag zu schreiben?
Meinst du, das ist so gut?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Klar finde ich das Gut, ich denke im Klappmenü ist es am besten. 
Einen eintrag ins Gästebuch schreiben, so oder so ähnlich könnte der Link dann heißen. So sieht das dann auch jeder, sonst wird das irgendwann in Vergessenheit geraten.

----------


## StarBuG

Bitte schön 
Funktioniert 1A  :Zwinker:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na prima, geht doch 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Hey Schubser! 
Tolle Idee, habe ich Dir eben auch in Dein GB geschrieben und dabei die neue Direktfunktion benutzt! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

tolle idee, 
vielleicht passen männer und technik doch irgendwie zusammen? da muss ich meine lebensphilosophie nochmal überdenken :emot34_tongue:   :laughter06:

----------


## mämchen

Naja, ich seh da meilenweite Differenzen zwischen Waschmaschine und Fernseher sowie zwischen Computer :c_love_puter4:   und Bügeleisen. Selbst an unserem high-tech-Herd findet mein Göga nicht den Knopf, wenn sich nach Ablauf der Kochzeit die Herdplatte selbst ausschaltet und durch nachdrückliches Piepsen auf sich aufmerksam macht... :frightened:   
Vorhin hat er den Decoder für kabel digital installiert, das funktionierte ab sofort... 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

tja, da muss man halt differenzieren, zwischen technik, die die männer auch interessiert und die sie benutzen, bei der sie irgendeinen sinn für sich erkennen können.
waschmasch, herd, selbst internet, da hat mein göver (vorform von göttergatte, sind verlobt) keinen plan.
irgendwann wird auch er das mit der umluft begreifen, hoffe ich...

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ihr Lieben! 
@Lucy!* *Mal am Rande, wann wird denn geheiratet? 
Und zum Thema: Lars schafft es immer wieder, den PC ohne erkennbaren Grund zum Absturz zu bringen und dann so heftig, daß hier nichts mehr läuft und der Rechner nur noch mit viel Glück und gutem Zureden überhaupt einen Mucks von sich gibt!  
Ach ja, mein Mann hat es am Wochenende geschafft, Bettwäsche von uns zu verfärben, weil er nagelneue blaue Laken mit der Wäsche zusammengewaschen hat. Er wollte mir wegen der Erkältung einen Gefallen tun und hat gewaschen, ich konnte ihm aber nicht böse sein und habe nur gelacht! Danach war er erst recht beleidigt. Soviel zum Thema Waschmaschine und Ehemann! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## Claus

Hallo Andrea, Lucy und Ute,  
da kann ich nur wissend den Kopf nicken, Waschmaschine ist definitiv nicht mein Ding, aber wenn irgendwo in der Nachbar- oder Verwandschaft ein PC muckt, Claus fragen. :Zwinker:  Und beim Digitaldecoder geht es ja quasi von alleine. :Grin:  (nur das Gästebuch habe ich noch nicht gefunden :verwirrt: , werde gleich mal suchen gehen...) 
Grüße
Claus

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea, 
jaja, mit dem heiraten, das is so ne sache. sind seit 1999 verlobt, zum heiraten fehlt das geld. 
männer und waschmaschinen? das ist wie feuer und wasser. es passt einfach nicht. :g_04bigeyes_3_blue72b:  
als ich 1999/2000 für ein halbes Jahr Auslandsstudium nach Frankreich gegangen bin, hab ich eine liste erstellt, welche seiner klamotten er wie zu waschen hat. die hing dann im bad und es hat auch funktioniert.

----------


## Teetante

*Lach, mein Mann war ja mal mein Nachbar! Als ich immer in der Waschküche gesehen habe, wie der seine Hemden aufgehangen hat, da bekam ich das große Grausen! So wie sie aus der Maschine kamen, so wurden sie in der Weitwurftechnik über den Wäscheständer geschmissen! 
Aber das hat sich ja alles geändert, seit ich ihn kenne! 
Meine Güte, Lucy, so lange verlobt und noch nicht geheiratet? Du bist doch ne Bankerin!  
Wir waren mal gerade 5 Monate verlobt und haben dann in einem Minikreis geheiratet, klein aber fein! 
@ Claus! 
Na, hast Du das Gästebuch in Deinem Profil gefunden?? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea, 
tja, es ist doch immer das gleiche. alle denken, du arbeitest in ner bank? da verdienst du doch bestimmt ne menge geld.
nein, das ist nicht so. und schon gar nicht hier im osten. wir arbeiten 1,5h mehr pro woche und sind, ich glaube so bei 92% des gehaltes der bankangestellten der alten bundesländer. (tarifgehalt, außerdem) 
ich habe zwar jeden tag unmengen von geld in der hand, aber ich kanns doch nicht mitnehmen!!
zum sparen bleibt uns nicht viel übrig und jetzt muss ich erstmal kredit aufnehmen um mein bafög zurück zu zahlen...

----------


## Teetante

*Ach Du liebe Güte! 
Kredit aufnehmen, um das Bafög zurückzuzahlen, na das ist ja nicht so schön! 
Das mit der Bänkerin () war auch eher ein Scherz, Herzilein! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Claus

@Andrea, 
ja, jetzt endlich gefunden. Ich hatte wegen Benachrichtigung per EMail das wohl zuerst mit ner PN verwechselt. 
Liebe Grüße
Claus

----------


## Teetante

*@ Claus! 
Das ging mir gestern ähnlich.... *lach* 
Danke für Deinen Eintrag in meinem GB! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Ich wasche seit 7 Jahren meine Wäsche selber  :Zunge raus:  
Ich kann auch Kochen und Bügeln hihi

----------


## Teetante

*@ KäferCHEN!  
Dann bist Du eines der seltenen Exemplare in der Gattung Männer!  
LG, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

@andrea, 
na gottseidank bin ich kreditwürdig  :Grin:  
ach, wer schreibt denn da "...chen" ? das ist mein knuddelbegriff für den micha, darfst ihn dir mal borgen (den begriff, nicht den micha!!) , musst aber vorher fragen, da habsch patent drauf angemeldet :Grin:   
@starbug, 
du wärst der perfekte mann für mich. zumindestens von dem was ich bisher beurteilen kann (bügeln? das ist noch das i-tüpfelchen obendrauf, perfekt :-) 
also überlegs dir!!! *frechgrins*

----------


## Teetante

*Hihi Lucy,  
das CHEN in dem Sternenkäfer(chen) ist das Beste, was ich gestern gelesen habe! Seitdem betone ich das KäferCHEN immer besonders! Spaß muß sein! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

aha, dann bewerte mich bitte dementsprechend, wenn es das beste ist, was du bisher gelesen hast  :Grin:   
übrigens, ich versteh sehr wohl spaß, bin doch net sauer, kam das so rüber? sorry

----------


## Teetante

*Ach Quatsch, nix mit Sauer oder so! Kam auch nicht so rüber..... War doch nur Spaß! 
Hihi, das KäferCHEN ist halt einfach klasse! 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

jaaaa, das stimmt, du übrigens auch, teetantchen  :Grin:   
eine dicke virtuelle umarmung (geht nur so wegens deiner viren :Smiley:  )
sag mal die restlichen moderatoren machen sich aber verdammt rar, oder? (abgesehn von obelix und leonessa)
was ist eigentlich die aufgabe eines moderators?

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Danke für das Lob! Und den Knuddler! *rotwerd* 
Die Viren haben sich einen neuen Wirt gesucht, ich war wohl nicht sehr gastfreundlich!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy230779 
na so ein Moderator hält sich z.B. manchmal auch etwas zurück, so wie ich gerade... 
Er schaut sich so an was ins Forum reingestellt wird:
"ein Aufruf zum Selbstmord" hat bei uns im Forum nix rein gar nix verloren.
"streitigkeiten der Forumsmitglieder" schlichten schlichten schlichten.....
und und und. 
Ich hoffe Du hast einen ganz kleinen Einblick bekommen jetzt.
Bei weiteren Fragen wenden Sie sich doch bitte an den Arzt Ihres Vertrauens
bzw an de Administrator kurz an Micha (StarBuG) halt 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea, 
na, solange sich deine "gastunfreundlichkeit" nur auf viren beschränkt, bin ich ja zufrieden. 
noch mal ein dickes lob, du und micha, ihr habt mir schon ganz schön super dolle geholfen.
und ein paar andere leute natürlich auch.  *I thank you all*   :bravo_2_cut:   :c_love_puter4:

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Na, sowas wie "Aufruf zum Selbstmord" ist aber eher selten, oder? Ich habe das hier noch nicht wieder gelesen..... Gott sei Dank! Sowas brauchen wir nicht wirklich hier! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

*Hilfääääääää!!!*  Hab schon zwei Mitteilungen über Gästebucheinträge, aber ich bin zu blöd, das Gästebuch zu finden.  :mommy_cut:    Lasst mich bitte net blöd (oder blind) sterben!  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Angie! 
Habe gerade laut gelacht, weil es mir auch so erging mit dem Suchen!! 
Gehe auf ein Profil Deiner Wahl und dann ganz nach unten scrollen! Dann siehst Du das Gästebuch und darunter einen Button mit "neuer Eintrag". Draufklicken, schreiben, abschicken und schon hast Du Dich in einem Gästebuch verewigt! 
Fällt mir gerade ein, Du kannst auch direkt in dem Drop-down-Menü das Gästebuch anwählen! Ist alles noch was neu, sorry! Also auf Nicknamen klicken und dann kommt das Gästebuch in der Auswahl! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix, 
ich werd verrückt, ich hab kontakt mit dir. das gibt aber ein dickes kreuz im kalender :Grin:    

> "ein Aufruf zum Selbstmord" hat bei uns im Forum nix rein gar nix verloren.

 das find ich aber auch, das gehört eher ins psychiatrie-forum.*lach*
hoffe, dir nicht allzu sehr auf die füße getreten zu sein. mich hat es nur gewundert, denn mein verständnis des begriffes moderators, abgesehn von den *überwachenden* tätigkeiten, ist eine regewlmäßige anwesenheit. das soll aj nicht jeden tag sein, um himmelswillen, ihr habt sicherlich alle noch genug andere sachen zu tun (by the way, viele grüße und daumendrücken an micha der heute orthopädie-prüfung hat).
aber man sollte als forum-mitglied shcon mitbekommen, aha, da is wer, und der kümmert sich um mich.
und glaub mir, micha und andrea habe ich schon oft genug behelligt, ich
hoffe, nicht allzu sehr genervt.(etwa?) :Grin:   
also zusammenfassung: das sollte auf keinen fall irgendwie anmaßend rüberkommen, das geht mich auch nichts an. es war mir nur mal so aufgefallen und als ich im archiv gewühlt habe, habe ich anhand der beiträge festgestellt, dass ihr alle supernett zu sein scheint. dann zeigt es doch auch.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Du nervst mich nicht!  
Ach, Orthopädie-Prüfung hat der Micha, sieh an, ich habe nur den Auftrag Daumen zu drücken, wußte aber nicht für welches Fach! Ach, Orthopädie schafft er doch spielend!  
Allem anderen kann ich nur zustimmen, aber eigentlich ist das ein eigenes Thema!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

ja andrea, das ist sicherlich ein eigenes thema.
wollte nur mal meine meinung äußern.
ätsch, ich wusste mehr als du über micha.das kommt wahrscheinlich daher, dass ich ihn auch ständig behelligen tu' :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

Na ja so ein alter Knochen ist MIcha ja nun auch noch nicht das er jeden Knochen von sich kennt.., die Knochen des Hundes seiner Nachtbarin oder die der Katze die gerade im Hof umherstreunt. 
Trotzdem diese Prüfung sollte für Ihn kein Problem darstellen! 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Obelix1962

@Monsti, 
wenn Du Dir das Profil eines Jusers anschaust siehst Du ganz ganz unten Gästebucheinträge.
Wenn Du dann noch etwas tiefer rutschen tust stht da Neuer Eintrag
Traufklicken und Eintrag anlegen! 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Lach, Micha und alter Knochen! 
Aber trotzdem schafft er die Prüfung mit Links! Ist doch ein schlaues Kerlchen, unser Admin!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

er ist nicht nur schlau siondern auch sehr gewieft,
selbst wenn er mal ne antwort nicht weiß (etwa?), dann macht er aus dem gefühl heraus das kreuz an die richtige stelle  :Grin:  
ob er das hier lesen wird? auf die reaktion bin ich gespannt :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

**pruuuuust, lach* auf die Reaktion bin ich auch gespannt!   
LG, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Huhu Andrea,  danke Dir für die Erklärung *schmatzerle*. Aaaaaaber: Wie komme ich in mein eigenes Gästebuch?  :Huh?:    Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Ähhhhhm was meinst Du Angie? 
Auf Deinen eigenen Namen klicken, in dem Menü dann auf öffentliches Profil klicken, dann bist Du in Deinem Profil und dann runter scrollen und dann müßtest Du eigentlich über Dein Gästebuch stolpern.... 
Danke für den Schmatzer!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu 
Prüfung ist vorbei und wenn die nicht geklappt hat, geh ich mich ganz oben beschweren.
War ne praktische Prüfung  :Zwinker: 
Lief eigentlich ganz gut (Anamnese, Röntgen und Feedback), bis auf die Provokationstests für das Schultergelenk bei der Untersuchungsstation.
Da kam ich etwas ins straucheln. Vorher alles wunderbar gemacht, Inspektion, Palpation (drauf rum drücken  :Zwinker: ) Bewegungsumfang messen, etc. 
Aber wie soll man auch orthopädische Tests können, wenn man die im Kurs nur ein mal vorgemacht bekam und dann nie selber gemacht hat.
Also versagt hab ich nicht, aber wirklich gut war der letzte Abschnitt dieser Station dann auch nicht. 
Naja, bestanden müsste ich auf jeden Fall haben, sonst versteh ich die Welt (Orthopäden) nicht mehr. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michi  :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha! 
Na, dann hatten wir doch recht mit dem schlauen Kerlchen!  
Aber was kann ich mir denn darunter vorstellen:"Provokationstests für das Schultergelenk bei der Untersuchungsstation"?? 
Provokationstest kenne ich nur in der Allergologie...  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Du kannst durch bestimmte Manöver, Techniken, Bewegungen (eben standardisierte Provokationstests) bei bestimmten Problemen Schmerzen auslösen. 
Dadurch kannst du eine Diagnose festigen. 
Die haben dann auch noch so nette Namen wie:    Apprehension-Test    Impingement-Tests    Painful Arcund wie sie alle heißen.Dann noch die netten Eigennamen wie (hier jetzt Hüfte und Knie):    Thomas-Handgriff    Trendelenburg    Drehmann    DuchenneLachmann I und IIuswwäre ja alles kein Problem, aber versuch dir mal Bewegungsmanöver anhand von Text aus einem Buch zu erlernen und diese dann in einer Prüfung vor eine Facharzt durchzuführen.
Es liegt einfach an der Lehre. In manchen Bereichen gibt es echt noch massive Defizite.

----------


## Teetante

> Apprehension-Test    Impingement-Tests    Painful Arcund wie sie alle heißen.Dann noch die netten Eigennamen wie (hier jetzt Hüfte und Knie):    Thomas-Handgriff    Trendelenburg    Drehmann    DuchenneLachmann I und IIusw

 *Ok, das sagt mir doch sehr viel. Impingement kam in fast jedem Schulterbefund in der Radiologie vor, in dem MRT-Befunden hieß es dann immer kein Impingement oder eben ein Impingement oder so ähnlich. Lachmann und Co. sagt mir auch was. Wußte nicht, daß diese Sachen als Provokationstest bekannt sind, vielen Dank für die Erklärung! 
Naja, anhand von Lehrbüchern das nachzumachen stelle ich mir auch doof vor, aber in der AH-Ausbildung ist das ähnlich in der praktischen Prüfung. 
Ich mußte über Allergietests referieren und wurde gefragt, was zu tun ist im Falle eines anaphylaktischen Schock's. Theoretisch wußte und weiß ich das, aber wie macht man denen das dann da vor ohne Patient und Liege etc?? Fand ich auch ganz toll.... Habe es aber mit Bravour geschafft, also wirst Du es heute auch geschafft haben! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Ha, entdeckt, danke Andrea *nochmalsschmatzerle*. Morgen schaue ich mal, wessen Gästebuch ich mit meinen Ergüssen füllen kann.  Erst mal sage ich Euch allen: *A guats Nächtle!*  Grüßle von der blinden Angie

----------


## lucy230279

@starbug 
ich hoffe du weißt zu schätzen, dass wir dir hier die daumen gedrückt haben.
wenn du das nächste mal irgendwelche punkte drücken sollst (die genauen bezeichnungen sind mir völlig egal, hab davon keinen plan) tät ich mich zur verfügung stellen, damit du üben kannst. im mom findest du bei mir immer irgendetwas was mir bei berührung weh tut.also komm vorbei :Grin:   aber beeil dich, bevor ich gesund bin :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

Auf jeden Fall dank ich dir fürs Daumen drücken  :Smiley:  
Ich bin jetzt nur extrem gespannt, was aus der Prüfung wurde.
Werd mal sehen, evtl. am Freitag oder Montag mal nach dem Ergebnis fragen.

----------

